# I wrote a poem.



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

A Dog's Best Friend 

I came into this life, but could not see your face,
Not sure of my purpose, simply put into this place.
My only sense that guided me, was my tiny little nose,
It led me to my mother, my need for food arose.

My head was flopping madly as I finally found my way,
I met my fellow littermates, all on my first day.
But on this special journey ,I sensed something more,
A being watching closely , with something else in store.

I found my place to nourish, and snuggle in mom's care,
All that I ever needed, was met with little fare.
But now something's holding me, gently in its arms,
I smell a different presence, not feeling any harms.

This soft and tender gentling, makes me feel at ease,
Will this continue, I wonder oh yes, please?
To know that every so often , it's back with me again,
And when I have that yearning it picks me up just then.

A new day comes and startles me , now, I can see,
Wow, there is my mother,my mates and who is he?
I find my way with caution, to meet this gentle being,
I trust my sense of feeling, is it me, that he is seeing?

With eyes warm and tender, he knows I have my sight,
I'm taken to his face, his eyes are oh so bright. 
Is this the one who held me, on my very first day,
I sense he is the one , oh gosh I think I'll stay.

And shortly days there after, none to my surprise,
I hear my mothers voice, and my sis's little cries.
This world is oh so awesome, no limits to it's joys,
My friend then greets me, with something he calls toys.

As the days that quickly follow, I learn so many things,
My family is forever, my heart to which it clings.
But in this world of wonder , something I need to know,
Will my friend still be with me, on the day that I do go?

by Dave Thorpe


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay you have gone and done it. Nearly made me cry. What a lovely poem but a little sad for the little one will have to leave that gentle friend.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Okay you have gone and done it. Nearly made me cry. What a lovely poem but a little sad for the little one will have to leave that gentle friend.


Sorry Lucile, that's why you should write a poem of your own. A keep sake.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Nearly cry???? Well no I didn't stop there. Lovely.

Shirley H.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful, Dave! Who knew you had so many talents?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

And your last post gave me a good laugh for the day. Keep up the writing.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> And your last post gave me a good laugh for the day. Keep up the writing.


Ahhh, there's a poet in all of us. Wish I had more talent. LOL


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Beautiful poem Dave. I wish EVERY dog could experience that

It also brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

My goodness, Dave! Who KNEW??!!  Good stuff! Keep writing!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sweet, Dave!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok Dave, I am confused... Do you breed? So very sweet and personal, but definitely from a breeders perspective? Or did you visit Molly from day one?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love the poem. Poet's often have to chase grants to have their work published and get a pay check. So who knows maybe you found another gene to express yourself, there may be a grant out there with your name on it. I really am smiling.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww that was so sweet!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy said:


> Ok Dave, I am confused... Do you breed? So very sweet and personal, but definitely from a breeders perspective? Or did you visit Molly from day one?


 ound: No Missy, no breeding here. Just my perspective. No , I only saw Molly at five weeks. But she told me all about it. ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I love the poem. Poet's often have to chase grants to have their work published and get a pay check. So who knows maybe you found another gene to express yourself, there may be a grant out there with your name on it. I really am smiling.


 Gee Robbie , I wish I could write like you.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

:clap2::thumb:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice, Dave; real good.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, Dave, the poem is really beautiful...thanks for sharing it with us!!!!


----------

